# Schwinn Autocycle Fender Help



## Henryford2 (Apr 28, 2018)

I have a 1950 B507 sans the fenders. As I understand it the bike is essentially the same as the B607 except without all the bells and whistles. To help my search for the fenders, I’m looking for pictures of the correct front and rear fenders (same as B607), i.e. color and graphics with the understanding the bike did not have the front fender light. Walked the rows at Memory Lane without much success. I believe the right colors are maroon, dark blue, black, coach green all with ivory trim and pin stripping. Of course if you have some for sale I would have an interest. Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2018)

The fender graphics on those two models are different.


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 28, 2018)

in what way? The rear I can see as being the same as the B6 but the front being different since the fender light was not standard but an option? Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2018)

Do a search on the forum for pictures. Here's the catalog pics of the two models and you can somewhat see the difference on the ends of the fenders. The B5 was also detailed in one color where the B6 had the white with border pins in red etc..








*B507 DeLuxe Autocycle*






*B6


*


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks. I think I've looked at every picture of a B507 I can find. Rear fenders look identical to one another, fronts are different due to the fender light. This is the first time I've heard that there was no pin strip on the B507. Would there have been pin strips on the frame and fork scallops? Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2018)

Henryford2 said:


> Thanks. I think I've looked at every picture of a B507 I can find. Rear fenders look identical to one another, fronts are different due to the fender light. This is the first time I've heard that there was no pin strip on the B507. Would there have been pin strips on the frame and fork scallops? Thanks




The B5 had a single white fender pin. B6 had a white fender pin that was outlined in another color.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1946-schwinn-b-507.121470/


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 28, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> The B5 had a single white fender pin. B6 had a white fender pin that was outlined in another color.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1946-schwinn-b-507.121470/
> 
> View attachment 797030




Here’s some more pics of the above bike’s fenders for reference.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 28, 2018)

where does this one fall in? looks like the same blue... no holes for a headlight, and had this in a post war truss rod fork.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for popping in @rusty.kirkpatrick  and @49autocycledeluxe ... I retract, was thinking the fender pins on the unequipped were the same as the lower end models.


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 29, 2018)

wow, everyone thanks for all the help. Just making sure that  I understand correctly, the fenders on the B507 have the same graphics (scallops and pin stripping) as does the B607. Helps the search, but finding the front fender with no fender light holes is a challenge. Thanks again


----------

